# [RISOLTO]Problema layout tastiera

## 0pipe0

Ragazzi non riesco a capire perche' non riesco a cambiare la lingua della tastiera... la cosa curiosa e' che nonostante sia impostata in gnome come italiano, ho la mappa inglese... da shell (senza gestore grafico...ctrl+alt+f1 per intenderci) [ impostato il layout italiano.... come mai?

grazieLast edited by 0pipe0 on Tue Oct 19, 2010 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mattylux

hai provato a editare hal?   /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi  da us a it e riavia

----------

## xdarma

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> hai provato a editare hal?   /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi  da us a it e riavia

 

Dopo la compilazione di xf86-input-synaptics, elogv mi restituisce questo:

```

LOG: postinst

If you want to modify Synaptics settings, please create an fdi file in:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/

WARN: postinst

The current default are set by :

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi

You can use this file for inspiration, but DO NOT EDIT IT directly.

```

Applicandolo al caso della tastiera, forse è il caso di copiare il file 10-keymap.fdi in /etc/hal/fdi/policy e poi modificarlo come hai suggerito.

IMO, chiaramente.

----------

## mattylux

dovresti compiare  cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

 e modicarlo  it

----------

## 0pipe0

grazie delle info ragazzi, ma nulla da fare..ho letto i log di xf86-input-keyboard ma non c'e' nessun suggerimento... e adesso?

----------

## riverdragon

Non si può chiedere aiuto dando solo queste scarse informazioni, il problema potrebbe essere qualunque! Per esempio, oltre a quanto ti è già stato proposto, potresti avere incontrato il bug che affligge xorg-server-1.9.0.901/902.

----------

## 0pipe0

infatti m'era venuto il dubbio... proprio ora leggo di questo bug...

----------

## 0pipe0

per ora ho risolto dando semplicemente "setxkbmap it" ... per ora funge...  :Very Happy: 

grazie ciao!

----------

## k01

ma se provi a impostarla tramite setxkbmap?

EDIT: ecco... XD

----------

## 0pipe0

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> ma se provi a impostarla tramite setxkbmap?
> 
> EDIT: ecco... XD

 

già   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

